# 200g top brace



## joker93230 (Jan 23, 2014)

So so I found a 200 gallon fish tank for 30 bucks! Only thing is the top brace is broken.. how can I fix this is I buy it.. ill re seal it if it leaks water
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Scan our Do It Yourself section. (DIY). There might be something in there on how to brace a tank. Good luck. And post pics when you are done K??


----------

